# WoW Spam Mail Gemeldet



## Pliscin (2. August 2010)

hallo ich habe vor ein par tagen eine E-mail bekommen ​ Von wowaccountadmin@blizzard.com (noreply@blizzard.com)"  <telooogo@xxx.com>
Da möchte ich drauf hinweisen das die E-mail gefälscht is und nicht von blizzard stamt in der E-mail is auch noch ein link enthalten wo ihr drauf klicken
sollt dis is eine gefälschte Battle.net seite wen ihr dort eure account daten
ein gibt is euer acc weg ich habe mich entschlossen bei Blizzard 
anzurufen dort sagte  der mann ebenfals das es sich um eine gefälschte mail handelt und blizzard wird Deutsche WoW user nicht auf Englisch anschreiben sollte dies denoch der fall sein kann man die mail ignorieren 

dan habe ich mich sofort noch an hotmail.com telefonisch gemeldet (Microsoft) das problemm geschildert da es sich ja um eine spam und account steeling mail handelt und die die hotmail adresse weiter gegeben sie werden sich sofort darum kümmern und ne meldung raus geben das die hotmail adressen gespert wird Bin mal gespand

wie gesagt klick bitte nicht auf dem link ich habe den link aus sicherheits gründen hir nicht mit eingefügt aber erkennen kan mans sofort da dort Battle mit doppel ee und am ende noch ein l drin steht 

sorry für meine ganzen schreibfehler


----------



## GxGamer (2. August 2010)

So eine hab ich auch bekommen, meine erste Phishingmail, nun haben sie es bei mir auch raus 

Ähm und was soll der Thread in diesem Forum?
Solche Threads nerven im WoW-Forum schon (da geschätzte 3 Millionen mal vorhanden), aber hier ist der völlig fehl am Platze. Und noch dazu im falschen Unterforum.

So, Mecker fertig


----------



## iRaptor (2. August 2010)

um das uns mitzuteilen hast du dich bei PCGHX angemeldet? *wunder*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. August 2010)

Von denen bekomme ich Täglich mails 
Mein Spamfilter freut sich und ich hab und hatte niemals WoW


----------



## gollom (2. August 2010)

mehr als komisch - zudem die mail adressen änderung dazu?????-
_Geändert von dot (Heute um 19:55 Uhr)                                                                   Grund: Mailadressen geaendert_-
sollte man diesen user unter beobachtung halten?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. August 2010)

dot ist hier ein Moderator. Der hat sicher nur was korrigiert und gehört nicht zu der Verschwörung


----------



## gollom (2. August 2010)

sorry. bin unwissend. mein fehler


----------



## zøtac (2. August 2010)

Ich bekomm auch immer emails das mein WoW Account gesperrt wird, komisch, ich hatte noch nie nen WoW Acc. und hab nicht vor mir einen zu erstellen^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. August 2010)

Seit Release 2005 weder eine solche E-Mail noch sonst was...

Achja und wem sein Account was wert ist, der kauft sich einen Authenticator.


----------



## Pliscin (3. August 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> um das uns mitzuteilen hast du dich bei PCGHX angemeldet? *wunder*



ja warum den net sei doch froh das sich einer die mühe gemacht hat 

spass bei seite ja dot isn modi der hat die mail adresse geändert 
bestimt aus sicherheits gründen aber seit ehrlich es gibt genug leute die 
auf seuche mails reinfallen


----------



## GxGamer (3. August 2010)

Pliscin schrieb:


> Ja warum denn net sei doch froh das sich einer die Mühe gemacht hat
> 
> Spass beiseite, ja dot isn modi, der hat die Mailadresse geändert
> bestimt aus Sicherheitsgründen aber seid ehrlich es gibt genug Leute die
> auf solche Mails reinfallen



Sry ich konnte nicht widerstehen (Korrektur, Grundschulstoff -.-) 
Meine Shifttaste funzt nämlich und hat die Arbeit deiner scheinbar defekten übernommen 

@Topic: Leute die darauf reinfallen habens echt nicht anders verdient.
Wenn man sowas bekommt sollte man ausprobieren ob der Spiel-Login wirklich nit geht. Dann ist die Mail wohl echt, aber wann ist sowas schonmal der Fall...


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2010)

WOW, AION, usw. ich bekomme jeden Tag mindestens 5 solcher Mails. Für was gibts Spamfilter...


----------



## feldspat (3. August 2010)

Bei mir genauso...spiele seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr und bekomme ständig son scheiss...


----------



## Veriquitas (3. August 2010)

Man muss sich nicht auf zwielichtigen Seiten anmelden dann bekommt man sowas auch nicht ganz einfach. Ob man Wow gespielt hat oder nicht spielt keine Rolle....
Alles andere ist Geschwätz..


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2010)

Was auch immer "zwielichte Seiten" sein sollen. Ich bin bei solchen nicht angemeldet und bekomm trotzdem den Scheiß. Kann wohl damit nix zu tun haben. Es sei denn, PCGH ist ne zwielichte Seite, oder so...


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2010)

ich denke nicht das du du dich bei zwielichtigen seiten registrieren musst.. die spammer haben ihre addys doch durch spider...


*@wiki*



> Webcrawler
> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche
> Ein Webcrawler (auch Spider oder Searchbot) ist ein Computerprogramm, das automatisch das World Wide Web durchsucht und Webseiten analysiert. Webcrawler werden vor allem von Suchmaschinen eingesetzt. Weitere Anwendungen sind das Sammeln von RSS-Newsfeeds, E-Mail-Adressen oder anderer Informationen.
> ...


----------



## Veriquitas (8. August 2010)

Ich und meine Kollegen die damals wow gespielt haben, hatten sowas nie bekommen mal abgesehen davon liegt in meinem Postfach nur das was ich will. Und das hat nichts mit Glück zu tun....Ich wede niemals so eine Mail bekommen...


----------

